# please check my bulk diet



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi guys i have been browsing the forum for a while and decided to post up my diet. I am currently aiming to bulk, have always been very athletic/sporty but started going to the gym about 1year ago and began taking it seriously about 3months ago. My routine is good and based around heavy compound lifts. i know what a perfect clean diet should look like, however i simply do not have that sort of time (at the moment anyways) i work 10hour shift and have a hour and half drive to work and same back every day. this basicaly leaves me with 3 hours free on an evening in which i need to get myself ready and see my partner for abit so i am very rushed and dont have time to do alot of cooking so i am simply eating fast conviniant food.

6.30 -

100g oats

40g myprotein whey

10.30

fruit either bannana and apple or couple of handfulls of dried fruit

12.00

tin of tuna with pasta, salad, and evoo

2.00

30g myprotein whey

5.00

40g whey

tin of heinz spag bol on 2 x toast

7.30

tea usualy good cooked meal - meat, carbs, veg

10.00

casein shake

on workout days it changes abit i have a

pre-workout meal 1 hour before gym

pre workout drink 40g whey - scoop malto bannana 20mins before gym

post workout 40g whey - scoop malto 5 mins after gym

post workout meal 1 hour after the gym

I know the 5.00 meal isnt ideal but before i was only having a shake then but manage to whip that in quickly now to keep carbs up abit. Im not overly botherd about gaining abit of fat as i am quite lean now. i cant change my eating times due to work/life etc. and at 10.30 and 2.00 i can only realy get away with a quick snack like that dont have time/not allowed to get a full meal.

This diet gives me just over 1g protein per 1lb bodyweight not sure what the carb ratio is though.

Any thoughts and advice would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont want to give too much advice cause I am new but from what I have learnt so far it seems a little light. My diet was similar but I upped the intake quite a bit and my gains have definately increased.

Maybe (and I am guessing) double the tins of tuna. Twice as much protein and I dont feel like I am eating much more. I also added an extra bowl of oats in on the morning. Then I also added a few spoonfulls of peanut butter and cottage cheese in before bedtime.

I use a website called dailyburn.com for free. I input the foods I eat which is really easy as they are all listed there (even the myprotein stuff) calulate the amount of calaories you need to bulk and then track how you do.

I am tracking at 3K calories per day currently but I am not that heavy. Obviously as my weight goes up my calories go up. I also try to make sure that is a split betwen 40% protein 40% carbs and 20% fats. All clean.

That website will help you trck all of that.

Hope that helps - thats basically by entire knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Also, knock up a handful of hardboiled eggs at night. That convenient and a great protein boost!!


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

I will have a look on that site aswell cheers


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for the replies i will have a look at that site

do you mean 2 cans of tuna in one meal dno if i cud manage that

this is an average diet someimes meals change i do have eggs a few times a week aswell.

Any other comments/imputs? Thanks


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

There are far better people to answer this than me, but my opinion for what its worth is that you need to eat more. I Dont know if you can take a chicken sandwich or something like that to work? Maybe some nuts and maybe a couple pints of milk.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

That doesn't look like a bulk diet mate.

Something like:

6:30

100g oats

4 scrambled eggs

2 pieces of wholmeal toast with peanut butter.

9:30

Tuna mayo sandwich

Handful of cashew nuts.

12:00

Chicken pasta with sauce.

2:00

Weight gainer shake.

5:00

Tuna mayo sandwich.

Handful cashews.

7:30

Steak/fish/chicken with veg and potatos.

10:00

250g cottage cheese, 2 slices of toast.

But, really, all depends on your size and day to day energy expendature.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

6.30 -

100g oats

40g myprotein whey

handfull dried fruit

10.30

fruit either bannana and apple or couple of handfulls of dried fruit

pint of full fat milk

12.00

tin of tuna with pasta, salad, and evoo

2.00

30g myprotein whey

5.00

40g whey

75g oats

7.30

tea usualy good cooked meal - meat, carbs, veg

10.00

casein shake

i will try cottage cheese at some point but sure i had it before and was nearly sick but i will see

i also have 2 or 3 yogurts throughout day aswell

cheers all


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

from that diet above i will be getting around 43% carbs, 33% protein and 24% fat that is around;

3000 cals

238g protein

83g fat

334g carbs

does this seem ok i am around 12stone, aim to bulk, not botherd about gaining little bit of fat.


----------

